# Packages very slow to extract in 10.3-RELEASE jail



## Sam9978 (Apr 26, 2016)

After upgrading some jails to 10.3-RELEASE I noticed that the extraction of packages is extremely slow but it seems to only be in the jail, the host system is fast.

I experimented with two versions of the exact same jail, upgrading a 10.2-RELEASE to 10.3-RELEASE, the 10.2-RELEASE running on a same version host and the same with the 10.3-RELEASE version. I then timed the `pkg upgrade` process and here were the results :


```
test:~ # uname -rs
FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE
test:~ # time pkg upgrade -f -y
....
real    2m18.785s
user    0m4.535s
sys    0m3.507s
test:~ #
```


```
test:~ # uname -rs
FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE
test:~ # time pkg upgrade -f -y
....
real    0m6.647s
user    0m3.623s
sys    0m2.211s
test:~ #
```

Like I said, both jails had the exact same packages installed and were identical in every way with the exception of the OS version. Also, the host hardware is identical.

The bottleneck was the package extraction. For example to extract python27 and perl5 took roughly 57 to 58 seconds each to extract on FreeBSD 10.3, where as it only took 1 to 2 seconds each on FreeBSD 10.2.

I've noticed this on all jails that I've upgraded to 10.3 and/or created from scratch using 10.3.

Any ideas what would be causing this or how to track down the problem?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 26, 2016)

Sam9978 said:


> Any ideas what would be causing this or how to track down the problem?


Sounds like it's a regression in 10.3-RELEASE's libc: https://marc.info/?l=freebsd-ports&m=146001143408868&w=2


----------



## Sam9978 (Apr 28, 2016)

Thank you very much. Hopefully it will make it into the 10 branch soon.


----------

